# $1000 Dollar Pens



## ElMostro (May 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of pens I just finished.  They are made from aprox ten $100 dollar bills each.  Photo 1 is both pens, Photo 2 is with the blank cut along the grain and Photo 3 is with the bills cut cross grain.  (Now I have to run to the bank and redeposit the $$[}])


----------



## ctwxlvr (May 22, 2007)

cool pens.


----------



## Dario (May 22, 2007)

Please tell me only the top ones are $100.00 bills! [:0]

I prefer the pen on the 2nd photo. [8D]


----------



## ahoiberg (May 22, 2007)

those are cool. you should post these over in the show off your pens category.


----------



## RussFairfield (May 22, 2007)

Why 100's when nobody can tell the difference if the pen were made from a stack of 1's??


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Why 100's when nobody can tell the difference if the pen were made from a stack of 1's??



Many times it is the story that sells the pen.


----------



## polarbear1 (May 22, 2007)

Very clever Idea, I presume you got the shredded money at a mint?  And your right the $100 bills idea was best.


----------



## ElMostro (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Why 100's when nobody can tell the difference if the pen were made from a stack of 1's??



Russ, It depends on what $$ I have excess of on a given week [] for this project I had excess $100s [] If I make them out of $1s then it would be a $10 pen[)]

Just kidding.  I figured that "made out of $100 bills" sounds better than $1 so I orderd $100 bills.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 22, 2007)

Or make a thousand pens out of one of these.

Chuckie


----------



## johncrane (May 23, 2007)

there real dollar dazzlers[]


----------



## Mikey (May 24, 2007)

Really cool idea! I think they all look cool, but the strips run lengthwise IMO are nicer because you can read some of the stuff.


----------



## jedgerton (May 24, 2007)

I think they look cool!  Where did you get the shredded currency?  I checked on buying shredded currency from the treasury facility in Ft. Worth and I think a 5 lb bag was $45.  Is there a better source?

John

PS: I can't afford to shred my own[8D].


----------



## huntersilver (May 25, 2007)

Nice looking pens!


----------



## ElMostro (May 26, 2007)

Jedgerton, $45 for 5 pnd sounds about right.  I ordered from another place it was about $7 bucks cheaper but after waiting for about 2 weeks on the order I called and cancelled.  
Now if only you could get 5 lbs and recustruct the bills that would be a great return on the investment don't you think?....[}]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 26, 2007)

Eugene,
Hi!  I'd hate to think what druggies would do with the pen barrels...
Those pens are a cool idea.  Can you or John post a link to the source?  
Rob


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 26, 2007)

Here are two sources:

http://moneyfactory.gov/store/section.cfm/73/435

and 

http://www.oldcash.com/index.html


----------

